# ? TAH BSO omenectomy para/pelvic lymph



## mjewett (Jun 18, 2009)

I was wondering how other surgeons code this situation. My general surgeon and another surgeon worked together on this surgery, and we are in disagreement in how it should be coded.

The surgery performed was TAH BSO with omenectomy and pelvic/para lymphadenectomy. Dx. Ovarian CA (183.0)

My surgeon performed the omenectomy and lymph dissection.

The other surgeon did the TAH BSO

I want to code 58951-62, bill co-surgeons for both surgeons.

The other surgeon wants us to bill 58956-80 and 38562 

Which way would be correct or is there another suggestion?

Thanks
Melissa-CPC


----------



## med-biller (Jul 2, 2009)

It would really depend on how the op reports read.  If they are co-surgeons, I would think the report would read like the first surgeon does his part and then states something like "Dr. X then performed his portion of the surgery" where if it was an assist, the report would not have any distinction of the separate procedures.


----------

